# Aura MR 2150 300 watt amp Made In USA



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

No reserve!

Old School Aura MR 2150 300 watt amp Made In USA - eBay (item 330562429310 end time May-15-11 17:37:23 PDT)


----------

